
If Dark Matter Is Everywhere, Why Haven't We Detected It in Our Solar System? - phront
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2018/03/24/ask-ethan-if-dark-matter-is-everywhere-why-havent-we-detected-it-in-our-solar-system/#66322598352f
======
mpc755
There is evidence of dark matter every time a double-slit experiment is
performed, as it is the medium that waves.

